

2+2=1? Playing with modular arithmetic - Gelada
http://maxwelldemon.com/2011/11/20/22-1-patterns-in-modular-arithmetic/

======
tikhonj
Modular arithmetic is probably one of the coolest subjects we covered in high
school, but we didn't spend enough time on it. I actually learned all about it
from reading Simon Singh's _The Code Book_ in sixth grade--it's a great
introduction to cryptography and covers the basics of modular arithmetic to
introduce RSA.

Towards the end of high school, I decided to play around with graphing
equations as colors. I came up with a bunch of cool patterns including pretty
much all of the ones in the article--the easiest way to make a function well-
behaved across a color channel is to make it mod 255. Playing around with
different functions this way is really fun; I suggest everybody try it.

If you want to draw pictures like this but don't want to write your own
program for this, you can use mine:
<http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~tikhon/draw>.

------
forinti
Looks like the stuff I like to play with:

[http://alquerubim.blogspot.com/2010/07/o-vendedor-de-
tapetes...](http://alquerubim.blogspot.com/2010/07/o-vendedor-de-tapetes.html)

<http://alquerubim.blogspot.com/2010/07/visoes-do-camelo.html>

~~~
Gelada
Beautiful work!

------
ctchocula
Pretty cool. I always thought fractals looked like Cthulhu. Also the part
where Cthulhu is said to be a cosmic entity and bring subconscious anxiety to
humans. Reminds me of fractals in math class.

------
dhaivatpandya
Pretty darn cool!

